# Bee pollen for rats?



## katkurz (Dec 12, 2015)

Does anyone know anything about giving bee pollen to rats? I know it has amazing health benefits for humans and other animals like dogs, but I was wondering if anyone gives it to their rats, or if it would be harmful to them?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I give my rats bee pollen from time to time. I usually put some on top of their Green Mush. They like it and it is safe. I got mine from WholeFoods by the probiotics/flax seed oil.


----------

